
Scents and Sensibility - prismatic
http://www.racked.com/2016/7/5/12094624/yankee-candle
======
gkop
I'm impressed by the website's anti-ad-blocking technique; they hide the
photos but show the text. I don't know about you all but, I responded readily
by opening in an incognito window (where my ad-blocking is not enabled). And
then I am rewarded as there are just two mellow banner ads all the way at the
bottom. Why don't more websites use this simple technique?

------
nisse72
Today I learned that people will spend the better part of a day looking at and
presumably buying candles.

"People come here and they make a day out of it. They'll spend four, five
hours in this store because it's fun!"

I can't think of any store where I'd happily spend anything approaching that
amount of time. But candles? Really? Fun?

------
spiznnx
Did I just read a very long candle ad?

